# Trade Test



## ron1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know what happened here - I asked if someone could do a trade test for me using a Red three bedroomed unit at Wilderness Dunes to Mexico or the Carribean during Christmas break (Dec. 22 - Jan. 6) or Spring break (Mar. 15 - Mar. 31). Two bedroomed preferably but a one bedroom will do.

Somehow this Post has been deleted??? I really don't know why.

Anyhow, if this request is in order, can someone do this trade test for me?

Please e-mail me at ron@fairfields.co.za 

Thank for your looking into this for us. I look forward to any information you may have.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 25, 2007)

Your post was not deleted - it was moved to the Sightings board, since that's where trade test requests should be done.  There are several responses there.


----------



## ron1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Oops! Thanks for letting me know.

Ron


----------

